# Too many bees to see what's going on!



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Just blow lightly on the bees, they'll move.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Good time to make a nuc.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Or use a bee brush.


----------



## KatGold (Jan 18, 2012)

Seriously folks, how do you do this with only one set of arms and hands? I'm not being flippant, I just cannot manage doing anything other than holding the bar in line with gravity. What's the trick to this?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

A frame grip, sold by the supply houses, would give you good control over the top bar and leave one hand free to do something else. Resting one end of the top bar on a steady spot could do the same.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess it really depends on the situation. Is this a new package or swarm? I could see this type of situation with a swarm or package. Once a hive gets going you shouldn't have problems seeing unless they have filled the entire hive and are bursting at the seams. Once you get used to handling bees and comb and knowing what you are looking at, things will seem easier.


----------



## doggonegardener (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm with Bush84. At first it's daunting but take your time. Take a breath and look carefully. There's no rush. Lightly blowing on them will get them to move out of your way. It will not clear the frame but they will move from an area you want to get a better look at. It WILL get easier with practice. I am in your shoes. It's getting better every inspection.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

KatGold said:


> Seriously folks, how do you do this with only one set of arms and hands? I'm not being flippant, I just cannot manage doing anything other than holding the bar in line with gravity. What's the trick to this?


The very best tool I built( and it took :15) was a rest for holding two bars. Visualize two vertical pieces of 3/4x 4" pieces of wood space parallel and apart about 1" less than the bar length and as high as the depth of the hive. Now cut a notch at the top of both pieces so the end of two bars can fit. anything as a base. I use it to have hands free when giving a bar a close exam. and I can turn this holder to see the other side - Mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

KatGold said:


> Seriously folks, how do you do this with only one set of arms and hands? I'm not being flippant, I just cannot manage doing anything other than holding the bar in line with gravity. What's the trick to this?


You can't hold the bar in the middle by one hand and rotate it?


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

KatGold said:


> Seriously folks, how do you do this with only one set of arms and hands? I'm not being flippant, I just cannot manage doing anything other than holding the bar in line with gravity. What's the trick to this?


Turn the bar sideways, to where the bar itself is vertical to the ground,(It'll look like a flag of comb on the top bar) then slowly rotate the bar/comb around until you can view the other side. From there you can even turn it upside down. Just make sure the comb doesn't become
turned to where it would lay flat with the gravity of the earth. It will snap off the bar.
You-tube has some good videos of how to handle TBH combs.
Search You-tube for McCartney Taylors (user/outofabluesky)video, Top Bar Hive Comb Manipulation Lesson
It explains it very well while he demonstrates with actual combs.
Also, the info. that the Peace Corps (small scale beekeeping) puts out has sketches of how to handle combs.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Indeed, just blow gently. I did this just today and it works great. Keep in mind however that agitated bees target your face because of the CO2 in your breath, so I'm not sure if blowing on them could agitate them. I try to breath very lightly when working agitated bees. On that note, I made a split today, and before I started I moved the hive 10' from where it originally was and placed the new hive there to get all the foragers. The bonus was that I had no fliers as I inspected the hive that I had moved 10'. I don't think a single bee came out at me. It was awesome! Of course when I turned to the new hive with all the foragers, things were different...but no stings!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

In my own experience, not surprisingly, different hives respond more or less to your breath. If it works, run with it.


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are the least bit handy, you can make one yourself. Very simple, made one in about 1/2 hour, and it's perfect. Even folds so I can keep it right there above the bars, and in the "attic" under my top bar roof. Even got to find my queen this weekend during inspection!


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike - 

Since you just want to take a look rather than remove every bee (as in harvesting), a couple quick swipes with a bee brush or blowing on a spot or two should clear them enough to get a look.

Also, if they're that packed onto your bars, you might consider adding a bar or two to keep them from feeling overly crowded and start contimplating swarming. Something like this would work... CCCECCECCC (C=bar with full comb, E=empty bar). Try to get the empty bars between really straight comb and they'll make you another nice straight comb.

Bruce


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

I had my smoker on top of the hive and moved the bar in front of it using the little bit of smoke that naturally comes out was enuf to move them without going crazy. Mind u most of my bars are not fully drawn. One hives doing well. The 2nd not so much.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

_Barefoot Beekeeper_ describes a bar-holder made with bent wire that can be folded down. A willing helper is always best.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

for a quick look, it's easy enough to rest one side of a bar on the _outside_ edge of the hive, but a little stand is pretty handy, too. Easier to get pictures that way.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

llgoddj said:


> If you are the least bit handy, you can make one yourself. Very simple, made one in about 1/2 hour, and it's perfect. Even folds so I can keep it right there above the bars, and in the "attic" under my top bar roof. Even got to find my queen this weekend during inspection!


What are you describing? - Mike


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I think he was suggesting you build a stand, not seeing that you described one you made in post #9. The one I made isn't as elaborate. Three pieces of wood nailed together and notched to accomodate one laiden bar. I barely use it, instead doing the rotate and twist method to see both sides, but will once it gets warmer.



mhorowit said:


> What are you describing? - Mike


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

My bar stand is made like just a three sided hive body. I cut a couple of rabbet joints for the sides and screwed it together.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Merlinspop said:


> I think he was suggesting you build a stand, not seeing that you described one you made in post #9. The one I made isn't as elaborate. Three pieces of wood nailed together and notched to accomodate one laiden bar. I barely use it, instead doing the rotate and twist method to see both sides, but will once it gets warmer.


I use my stand when I believe the comb is too fragile to allow the "Mangum flip" - MIke


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

mhorowit said:


> I use my stand when I believe the comb is too fragile to allow the "Mangum flip" - MIke


Cool! I didn't know that tecnique had an actual name for it.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Steven Ogborn said:


> Cool! I didn't know that tecnique had an actual name for it.


Only because that's who I saw demo it. Could have just as easily been the "Bush Flip" or the "Comfort Flip"


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

You can also do a sharp downward shake over the hive so that most of the bees fall off. With a hand on either end of the bar, fingers under, thumbs on top, shake directly downward, only about an inch or two, and thump with thumbs at the bottom of the shake. It is important to keep the comb vertical so no forces are exerted that would pull the comb at an angle. If it is really hot outside, you probably want to avoid this method, as the comb attachment to the bar will have lost some of its integrity in the heat and you could knock the comb off of the bar. Same goes for an extremely heavy honey-filled comb...too much weight for this method, but it works well for any brood filled comb. It takes a little time to get the knack of it, but it is a really quick method for clearing brood comb for inspection.

Good luck!!


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

SantaFeBeek said:


> You can also do a sharp downward shake over the hive so that most of the bees fall off. With a hand on either end of the bar, fingers under, thumbs on top, shake directly downward, only about an inch or two, and thump with thumbs at the bottom of the shake. It is important to keep the comb vertical so no forces are exerted that would pull the comb at an angle. If it is really hot outside, you probably want to avoid this method, as the comb attachment to the bar will have lost some of its integrity in the heat and you could knock the comb off of the bar. Same goes for an extremely heavy honey-filled comb...too much weight for this method, but it works well for any brood filled comb. It takes a little time to get the knack of it, but it is a really quick method for clearing brood comb for inspection.
> 
> Good luck!!


You allude to something that is missed by authors who have first year beeks as an audience. That new comb is delicate and it is full of brood and probably has a 1/2 pound of bees hanging on it, so anything except the most gentle motions should be avoided. Now, I built a three sided rack to hold a bar, making it as deep as my hive. When I pulled a heavy, new frame out and placed it on that rack, it bottomed out!, So I figure it stretched a bit - Mike


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

mhorowit said:


> Now, I built a three sided rack to hold a bar, making it as deep as my hive. When I pulled a heavy, new frame out and placed it on that rack, it bottomed out!, So I figure it stretched a bit - Mike


Depending on how the rack is set up, you could probably put a shim on each side where the bars sit so that you don't have to remake. It is probably a good idea to make it a half an inch to an inch deeper next time, as many of my tbh combs at some point or another get attached to the floor in a spot or two, so they would be very close to bottoming out in a rack that matches the hive. Good information...I need to build a rack for myself! Thanks!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope you guys are joking about blowing on the comb!:no: My bees get really hot if I blow on them! The CO2 drives them wild and right into my face. Best to use a brush or smoker.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

julysun said:


> I hope you guys are joking about blowing on the comb!:no: My bees get really hot if I blow on them! The CO2 drives them wild and right into my face. Best to use a brush or smoker.


what would be neat would be a mini bellows that you could hold in one hand and blow air. Perhaps a cut down turkey baster? - Mike


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

mhorowit said:


> what would be neat would be a mini bellows that you could hold in one hand and blow air. Perhaps a cut down turkey baster? - Mike


There already is one! 

Go to just about any good sized grocery store that has a good Baby section. Look for a little blue (they almost all seem to be blue, but don't fixate on that color) bulb looking thing. They're intended to use to (pardon the grossness) suck the snot out of babies' noses, but they work great for creating a little puff of air. Also, if you intend to use powdered sugar to help control mites, they work pretty decently to suck the powder out of a dish, then puff back out onto the bees.

If you can't find one at a grocery store, any Wal*Mart, Target or Babies/Kids R Us will certainly have them.

B


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Merlinspop said:


> There already is one!
> 
> Go to just about any good sized grocery store that has a good Baby section. Look for a little blue (they almost all seem to be blue, but don't fixate on that color) bulb looking thing. They're intended to use to (pardon the grossness) suck the snot out of babies' noses, but they work great for creating a little puff of air. Also, if you intend to use powdered sugar to help control mites, they work pretty decently to suck the powder out of a dish, then puff back out onto the bees.
> 
> ...


I've given them the eyeball; was concerned that they wouldn't give much air, but if you've tried it, I"ll spring for the $4.00 - Mike


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

mhorowit said:


> I've given them the eyeball; was concerned that they wouldn't give much air, but if you've tried it, I"ll spring for the $4.00 - Mike


All you want is a gentle little puff that says, "Move along, little bees" to get them to clear out a little space for a looksee; not blow them off the entire comb, right? I can't say I have used one yet (with a 2 year old, I have plenty). My population isn't so dense that I can't see enough of the comb to get a feel for what's in it. But there's one in my tool bucket. I can give it a test tonight or tomorrow and report back before you buy one.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Merlinspop said:


> All you want is a gentle little puff that says, "Move along, little bees" to get them to clear out a little space for a looksee; not blow them off the entire comb, right? I can't say I have used one yet (with a 2 year old, I have plenty). My population isn't so dense that I can't see enough of the comb to get a feel for what's in it. But there's one in my tool bucket. I can give it a test tonight or tomorrow and report back before you buy one.


I got to stop by the drug store anyway, so I"ll pick one up - Mike


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Good idea! This morning while looking through my TBHive I had trouble pushing them back into place, always one bee that won't get down, so, will try the bulb blower.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

You could always rest one end of the top bar on the hive, which frees up one hand to use a smoker. I just rest top bars in an extra box (sized so they fit) where I can watch them hands-free.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

julysun said:


> Good idea! This morning while looking through my TBHive I had trouble pushing them back into place, always one bee that won't get down, so, will try the bulb blower.


July, a "bee-down strip" helps with that. Mine is now a very valuable tool when closing up a highly populated hive.
I use a 1/8" piece of chip board I got from my work. A short search here will give you a good idea of what they 
are, and how to use them. I open them up with my bread knife, and close them up with my bee-down strip.
Now things go smooth. I don't cuss at my bees half as much as I used to.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

since everyone is throwing their .02 in...I personally wouldn't blow on bees to move them...they don't respond well to CO2, you could just use a little piece of wood to push/herd them off, I've found that this upsets them the least, even brushing them off with a bee brush seems to bother them...if there wasn't danger of comb breaking off the person's advice to use gravity to "knock" them off works well...I would be worried that comb would break off though as I live in an extremely hot and humid climate


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd like to know how some get attendant bees out of a queen cage without exhaling / blowing on them...


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

BeeCurious said:


> I'd like to know how some get attendant bees out of a queen cage without exhaling / blowing on them...


I let them walk out on their own.


----------

